# Moderlieschenplage



## Lieschen (18. Feb. 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe da ein Problem mit meinen __ Moderlieschen. Eigentlich wollte ich nur einen Gartenteich, in dem __ Kröten und Grasfrösche ablaichen, Libelllen __ fliegen und __ Molche herumtoben, auf keinen Fall Fische. Das ging ganz gut, ohne Filter und andere Hilfsmittel, klares Wasser (meistens), bis meine Tochter zwei Moderlieschen von Nachbarn einsetzte. In nur einem Sommer haben  die beiden drei Schwärme erzeugt und mir graut vor diesem Sommer.

Ich habe schon einiges in älteren Beiträgen gelesen, aber man war sich nicht einig, wie man die Plage los wird. Hat von euch jemand eine Ahnung welcher Raubfisch dem ein Ende bereitet?? 

Die zweite Plage sind Teichschnecken. Bis jetzt haben wir sie immer abgefischt, da sie den Teich übel verkoten und sich auch rasant vermehren. Haben die einen natürlichen Feind??

Schon mal danke für alle Antworten. Gruß Lieschen.


----------



## Annett (18. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Moderlieschenplage*

Hallo Lieschen,

erstmal: Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.

Ja, die meisten Fische sind eine echte Plage; die einen früher, die anderen etwas später.
Wenn der Fischnachwuchs noch sehr klein ist, könnte ein Sonnenbarsch helfen. Sind die Fische schon ausgewachsen dürfte es schwierig werden. Aber soweit ich mich erinnere leben __ Moderlieschen max. 2-3 Jahre, oder?
Wenn Du nicht so lange (nach dem Einsetzen eines Sonnenbarsches) warten willst, dann hilft wohl nur abfischen mit Reuse oder __ Senke. Laut Doris mögen die Moderlieschen wohl ganz gern gekochte Kartoffeln und lassen sich damit evtl. anlocken. 
Hier mal noch Link1 und Link2 halbwegs passend zum Thema.

Manche Vögel machen sich über Teichschnecken her.. aber bei 4m³ kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass die Ausscheidungen solche Probleme verursachen. Wie gut ist denn Dein Teich bepflanzt? Die Pflanzen entziehen dem Wasser ja die gelösten Nährstoffe und sind damit die natürliche Konkurrenz zu den Algen.
Du könntest ja mal ein Bild von den __ Schnecken einsetzen. Im Frühjahr suchen einige User auch immer mal was für den eigenen Teich (im Flohmarkt einfach anbieten).


----------



## Kurt (19. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Moderlieschenplage*

Hallo Lieschen,
also - bei mir stehen die __ Schnecken unter Vertrag und putzen was das Zeug hält. Edle Pflanzen werden auch erst im Verrottungsstadium angegriffen was ja auch gut ist.
und um solche Fischis wegzubringen - leih Dir einen 20 cm-__ Hecht aus. 
Dann ist glaub ich nicht lang mit 'moder'Lieschen.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Doris (19. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Moderlieschenplage*

Hallo Lieschen

Wie du ja schon gelesen hast, war ich am Anfang auch ziemlich erschrocken, sooo viele __ Moderlieschen zu haben.
Mittlerweile hat sich der Bestand jedoch von alleine reduziert (Im Sommer war die Wassertemperatur im Teich über 20 Grad und das mögen die Moderlieschen nicht. Es sind sehr viele gestorben. )
Sieh dir mal diesen LINK an  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moderlieschen
Moderlieschen können 4 Jahre alt werden, selten werden sie jedoch älter als 3 Jahre, habe ich mal irgendwo gelesen.

Da die Moderlieschen die Mückenlarven, oder aber auch die Mücken die direkt über der Wasseroberfläche __ fliegen fangen, haben wir kaum Mücken. So können wir den Sommer richtig geniessen.
(Den Rest besorgen dann die Fledermäuse, die im Sommer fast regelmäßig kurz nach 22 Uhr bei uns über den Teich fliegen)


----------

